
﻿ New York Had the Second-Lowest Voter Turnout So Far This Election Season - Dowwie
http://www.thenation.com/article/new-york-had-the-second-lowest-voter-turnout-so-far-this-election-season/
======
padobson
I'm wondering why we're not seeing any accusations of malfeasance. 126k voter
registrations disappearing on election day seems a bit fishy to me.

I'm all for streamlining voting processes to make it easier on the voter, but
I'd also like to see advocates get on board with streamlining the rest of
government - streamlining the tax code to make it easier (or unnecessary) to
file, streamlining business formation to make it easier to form the entity,
register the name, and get the first trademarks and/or copyrights registered,
streamlining vehicle registration so you never have to leave your house, etc
etc. Voting is quite fluid when compared to other interactions with the
government.

~~~
toomuchtodo
If you want these things to happen, you will need to advocate and fight for
them. I speak from experience.

------
hga
On the Republican side, I'm sure a number didn't vote because they thought,
correctly, that it would be a Trump landslide. If they supported him, no
problem, if not, well, that's harder to justify.

My father didn't vote in the Missouri primary because it was only for
presidential preference, and he was happy with either of Cruz or Trump winning
as was clearly going to happen (and he's getting old enough he didn't want to
go to that much trouble that particular day; I'm sure he'll be voting in
November, though).

------
gremlinsinc
It goes to show that the more you suppress the vote or the more obstacles you
put in the way, the more people won't vote or simply can't vote, or do vote
and don't get counted because they didn't decide they liked Bernie 6 months
earlier.

------
conmarap
Maybe they shouldn't require you to be a registered democrat/republican, like
other states do.

